# Lidl chicken breast CHEAP



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Lidl are doing 3 Chicken breast 540g £1.99

Dammmmnnnn !!!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Very good deal but cooked some last night & 30% reduction in weight following cooking due to excessive water content. Still cheap though.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

i normally buy chicken from the butchers and ive noticed less water loss than supermarket chicken.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

I normally just get 5kg from whole salers for £20


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

huge monguss said:


> I normally just get 5kg from whole salers for £20


fcuk thats cheap!!! Send me some please lol.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it the reg price or short term offer? Also, refrigerated or frozen?

Get mine from Smithfield butchers, 5kg for £24.99 and apart from the very noticeable lack of size loss once cooked, they are not 'chewy' like supermarket brands.

May give Lidl a try though, as buying 5kg at a time and freezing/defrosting it is a pain in the ****.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Till monday


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

i get 1kg for 4.50 anyway so not much difference


----------



## shizukouk (Jun 7, 2011)

Farmfoods are doing 3 x 1kg bags of skinless and boneless chicken breast for £10, 4 breast per bag and are a good size, not noticed much size loss after cooking.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive got some from tesco the size loss is stupid. Will be taking a trip to lidl tomorrow though i best find some! Last time someone mentioned a deal on here i went there too look for it and they'd ran out!!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

I get 1kg from morrisons for £3.50 for there basics ones full of water lol but taste not bad,Are the lidl ones still only 3 per customer like last time i had to send the missis and her mum in 5 times :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> I get 1kg from morrisons for £3.50 for there basics ones full of water lol but taste not bad,Are the lidl ones still only 3 per customer like last time i had to send the missis and her mum in 5 times :lol:


Got a big freezer haha?


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Barker said:


> Got a big freezer haha?


Lol ive got 3 ive got a real problem with buying reduced meat from supermarkets its almost ocd but when you see a steak for 50p you gotta buy it,Problem is ive still got meat from last year in there.

Il get a pic up of my freezers you will laugh nothing cost more than a pound lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> Lol ive got 3 ive got a real problem with buying reduced meat from supermarkets its almost ocd but when you see a steak for 50p you gotta buy it,Problem is ive still got meat from last year in there.
> 
> Il get a pic up of my freezers you will laugh nothing cost more than a pound lol.


Haha sounds good in jealous!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I get 5kg of chicken breast (22 breasts) from Macro, for £20.99, works out at less than a pound a breast and don't get any water reduction or anything.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

At the butchers i go to near me when im in the Uk its 5 pound a KG and they all weigh 250g perfect


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Asda smart price frozen breast £3.99 per kilo  i eat a bag a day. Sure it's got some water so it's 27grams of protein per 100 grams. Still a bloody bargain though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Asda smart price frozen breast £3.99 per kilo  i eat a bag a day. Sure it's got some water so it's 27grams of protein per 100 grams. Still a bloody bargain though.


Year old thread bump lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Very good deal but cooked some last night & 30% reduction in weight following cooking due to excessive water content. Still cheap though.


chicken is made of water, of course it reduced in weight lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Year old thread bump lol


damn....my point is still valid though


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive tried the Lidl and Aldi chicken both are cheaper and better quality than Tesco etc.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The thing I hate about lidl is the labels are mostly foreign :/


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Year old thread bump lol


Lol, my bad, I'm new here so still getting used to how the forum works, I actually foundvthis thread on a google result and didn't bother checking the date lol


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i got some from macros.. its only 80% chicken but it was 32 quid for 10kg ! now u cant go wront with that


----------

